# Tc impact



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

How many of you guys are shooting this gun? I have one and love it with one complaint, I can get good groups out of it but they are all high 6'' at 50 yds shooting 100 grains triple seven pellets and 250 g Barnes TEZ. I have adjusted the sight as far as they will go. does anyone have a good load they use or a recommendation for a front sight to allow more adjustment?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a similar issue with my Omega when I bought it. I put a peep sight on the rear and could not move it enough to get it sighted in. I called the TC custom shop to ask them if they had any ideas and they sent me a new front sight with a thinner base. That worked out perfectly. Maybe give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I had a similar issue with my Omega when I bought it. I put a peep sight on the rear and could not move it enough to get it sighted in. I called the TC custom shop to ask them if they had any ideas and they sent me a new front sight with a thinner base. That worked out perfectly. Maybe give them a call and see what they say.


That is a great idea! I dont know why I didn't think to do that. I will give it a shot thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What are your groups at 100 yards, high, or low? Don't expect the same trajectory from a muzzle loader as you get from a high power rifle.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I am 4" high at 100 yards. Its probably zeroed in at 200 yds but i would really like to be zeroed at 100


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how good are your groups? I love the 290 grain tez bullet. that'd probably drop ya a few inches. prob not the route you wanna go but always nice shooting a bullet that goes great with elk and deer and you only have to sight in once.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> how good are your groups? I love the 290 grain tez bullet. that'd probably drop ya a few inches. prob not the route you wanna go but always nice shooting a bullet that goes great with elk and deer and you only have to sight in once.


I will take it out soon and try that I will have an elk tag as well so that would work good just in case i come across some elk. I have not shot it since last year so I cant quite remember... i believe it was a 2 inch group at 100.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks for the suggestions guys but i got it dialed! i went down to 90 grains and used the same bullets worked great!!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this same gun. I shoot 100 grain of triple seven with a 295 grain powerbelt in front of it. I had to adjust the back sight a little when I first got it because it was shooting to the left a bit at 50 yards. Got that straightened out, and have loved the gun ever since.

I have trouble with my first shot after a good cleaning and lube. It will then shoot way low and to the left, but that's probably because there's too much lube, which can always be a problem.


----------

